# Natural BFP after 10.5yrs ttc!!



## Amazon84 (Jan 24, 2011)

I got my BFP on Monday and we're so happy!! We've been ttc for the last 10 and a half years, and was told I needed to lose weight to have exploratory tests at st Barts and treatment. I lost just over 3st and was 4lb above the weight I was told I needed to be! I've been feelin ill for 3-4 weeks (but didn't connect anything) and decided I'd have to go and see gp and knowing that was I pregnant would be a question he'd ask I decided I'd do a test so I could say to him that I wasn't pregnant, imagine my shock when it said I was!! So I think I'm roughly 10 weeks, but difficult to tell with irregular cycle! We've got midwife appt on Thursday and hopefully scan will follow in the next few weeks, now just praying that all goes well and trying not to worry.  
So to everyone ttc that has been told it won't happen without treatment, it could do!! I hated it when people told me it would happen when the time is right (not always the thing I wanted to hear when the health profs had told me otherwise) but I guess they were right!! 
Good luck to everyone ttc, hope we all end up with the precious gift we all so badly want xx


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

WOW great news, congratulations xx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Fantastic, congratulations !!!!! Xxxxx


----------



## RubyC (Feb 9, 2014)

Congratulations,


----------



## Clara01 (Feb 2, 2014)

Awww, congratulations!!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Woohoo fab news hun, warmest congratulations.
Sheila


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Amazon,

This is amazing news! Big congratulations to you, it's wonderful! Hope all goes well at the scan, keep us posted!


----------



## sickofwaiting (Jan 31, 2013)

Amazing!!!! I LOVE stories like this!!!! Congratulations xxxxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, congratulations! X


----------



## rubster (Jul 26, 2011)

BRILLIANT. GO you!!!!!!

May your pregnancy be joyful, wishing you all the very best 

R xxx


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Congratulations - it gives us all hope
Wish you all the very best xxx


----------



## Smiley 723 (Jul 13, 2013)

The best news Amazon......we have been ttc for about the same time and just had a failed cycle ourselves so this is really great to hear 

Best of luck with your journey


----------

